# Pre-Op History and Physical



## CMMORSE (Mar 16, 2010)

Is it normal for a pre-op history and physical to be scheduled for two weeks prior to an arthroscopic surgery and be billed as a separate e/m visit? Here is the scenario that we are dealing with:
Decision for surgery is made during an office visit and the surgery is scheduled the following month and a level four or five office visit is billed.
A pre-op history and physical performed by the surgeon takes place at the location of the surgery approximately two weeks prior to the surgery and the insurance company is billed for a level five office visit. 
I know that the guidelines state pre-op care should be included in the global surgical package for the day before or day of surgery, but is the surgeon circumventing the surgical package by scheduling the pre-op visit so far in advance? I appreciate any help I can get with this!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 16, 2010)

*No - see Ortho forum*

Should not be billed - see my complete answer in the Ortho forum. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

